# Gen 5 engines



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, the Gen 5 max had both the 3.0L VQ30DE and the 3.5L VQ35DE, correct?

What years and trims was the VQ30 available in and what years and trims was the VQ35 available in? I'm putting up a website to sell stuff for the max and I don't really know which year had what engine.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> ok, the Gen 5 max had both the 3.0L VQ30DE and the 3.5L VQ35DE, correct?
> 
> What years and trims was the VQ30 available in and what years and trims was the VQ35 available in? I'm putting up a website to sell stuff for the max and I don't really know which year had what engine.


VQ30DE 2000-2001
VQ35DE 2002-2003


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maximadave said:


> VQ30DE 2000-2001
> VQ35DE 2002-2003


thanks, I was thinking something around that, I wasn't sure if it was 2002-2003 or jus 2003 to get the 3.5.


----------

